# Ever Use A Ouija Board?



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Have any of you ever used a Ouija board? What things did you ask it and did anything happen?
I have always wanted to try one but me being the wimp I am have been too scared to after hearing many strange stories. What are your experiences with it and if you never have tried it, do you want to?


----------



## Llust (Feb 21, 2016)

i'm interested, but i highly doubt it does anything. even if it does summon spirits, i'd rather not risk it


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 21, 2016)

no thanks satan. I'm not messing with any of that ever.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

stardusk said:


> i'm interested, but i highly doubt it does anything. even if it does summon spirits, i'd rather not risk it



My friend used one and asked it who her best friend was and it spelled out my name and I was like burn it I don't want my name showing up on that thing


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 21, 2016)

no because i am a good child and i dont wanna invite all these unknown things into my house


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> no thanks satan. I'm not messing with any of that ever.




yeah I am too scared **** will happen like in the movie Ouiji

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> no because i am a good child and i dont wanna invite all these unknown things into my house



I am already a scaredy pants so I am like no thanks


----------



## Tensu (Feb 21, 2016)

It is satanic. And fake. I saw a documentary.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 21, 2016)

It's been years since I've touched them, but I used to _love_ Ouija boards. I started playing with them when I was about 10 or 11. My older sister introduced them to me. When I was 16, a new girl moved in down the street and we used to play with my board most days. By that time, I had ditched the cheesy toy store ones and got this:







I no longer own that one, but I have a gorgeous wooden one that I bought from eBay over 10 years ago. It looks like this:





(It looks much nicer in person and the wood is very thick.)

Nothing bad ever happened, but it sure kept us entertained for hours.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It's been years since I've touched them, but I used to _love_ Ouija boards. I started playing with them when I was about 10 or 11. My older sister introduced them to me. When I was 16, a new girl moved in down the street and we used to play with my board most days. By that time, I had ditched the cheesy toy store ones and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool, knowing my luck  I would probably summon a demon or some shiz


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

nope, I don't **** with that kind of thing. you have no idea who you're inviting in and I'd prefer not to take the risk​


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> It is satanic. And fake. I saw a documentary.



I have read tons of stories and my friends have done it so I don't know, I heard it works sometimes and other times it doesn't

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crash said:


> nope, I don't **** with that kind of thing. you have no idea who you're inviting in and I'd prefer not to take the risk​



Yeah same, I don't even screw with fake rituals and stuff


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2016)

I will most likely never use one in my entire life. I'm quite scared of ghosts and those kinds of things, and I don't like to mess with spirits and such.


----------



## wassop (Feb 21, 2016)

someone i know used it and they started seeing shadows around the house and would also hear noises coming from cabinets and drawers . their mom found out about it and got rid of it and everything just stopped . i don't know how much of it is real but that kept me away from them , haha


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I will most likely never use one in my entire life. I'm quite scared of ghosts and those kinds of things, and I don't like to mess with spirits and such.



I am the same way, I get scared easily by those types of things


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol tbh I wanna try it (curse me for being so curious)
but, you know what they say _Curiousity kills the cat_


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

wassop said:


> someone i know used it and they started seeing shadows around the house and would also hear noises coming from cabinets and drawers . their mom found out about it and got rid of it and everything just stopped . i don't know how much of it is real but that kept me away from them , haha



That would scare the **** out of me, I would never even go to that persons house lmao


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 21, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Lol tbh I wanna try it (curse me for being so curious)
> but, you know what they say _Curiousity kills the cat_



Satisfaction brought it back.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Lol tbh I wanna try it (curse me for being so curious)
> but, you know what they say _Curiousity kills the cat_


Yeah I am so curious, people say they ask it questions like when they will die what they are going to be in the future, who they will marry, etc. and if it works I would love to know those things, to make sure it was real though I would ask it something no one knew about me though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Check these stories out if you're bored, definitely worth the read, pretty interesting too
http://thoughtcatalog.com/christine-stockton/2014/03/terrifying-true-tales-of-people-messing-around-with-ouija-boards/


----------



## seliph (Feb 21, 2016)

No 'cause I don't want to ****ing die


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

nvll said:


> No 'cause I don't want to ****ing die


Yeah pretty much my exact thoughts


----------



## erikaeliseh (Feb 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It's been years since I've touched them, but I used to _love_ Ouija boards. I started playing with them when I was about 10 or 11. My older sister introduced them to me. When I was 16, a new girl moved in down the street and we used to play with my board most days. By that time, I had ditched the cheesy toy store ones and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you always get "spirits" talking to you? Ive never tried one.. do most people usually have actual conversations?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 21, 2016)

nvll said:


> No 'cause I don't want to ****ing die



You _will_ die one day, even without a Ouija Board.  Hey, I'm still alive 20+ years later. LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



erikaeliseh said:


> Did you always get "spirits" talking to you? Ive never tried one.. do most people usually have actual conversations?



It seemed like we did, although looking back as an adult, I think we were mostly just very good at moving the planchette while hardly touching it.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 21, 2016)

no i never have. not really interested in ever using one either.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm very interested in these kinds of things....and I'm more than happy for somebody else to tell me about their experiences of it! But I don't think I would ever be brave enough to actually use one for myself. Not sure I entirely believe it but there's a part of me that's not so sure....

My auntie said she ones had a friend who was supposed to have been possessed from one of these boards, she didn't see it herself so neither of us know how accurate this is. Apparently her friend told her that all she remembers from that time is that every person she saw had bright red eyes.....

Yeah, I'm not going to try it


----------



## seliph (Feb 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> You _will_ die one day, even without a Ouija Board.  Hey, I'm still alive 20+ years later. LOL



I really didn't think I'd have to explain that I meant I don't want to die immediately by something as preventable as a poltergeist coming through a ouija board but here I am


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

erikaeliseh said:


> Did you always get "spirits" talking to you? Ive never tried one.. do most people usually have actual conversations?


My friends said they just asked the board questions but I don't know if they're asking spirits questions or the boards questions and if spirits are the ones answering or is the board itself somehow doing it.


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2016)

I haven't but my step-dad sister did at a little family get together.
They were drunk and were talking about their "paranormal activity" experiences. Each story seemed exaggerated but as soon a I knew it they brought the board out. Nothing happened suddenly so they put the board away and resume their experiences. Later we heard a few glasses break in the kitchen(which no one was in at the time). It was weird.

I think I also remember a time when a injury Raven flew into our house and knock down a family's member photo. It was my cousin dying. They said something about a warning of a death and I didn't believe that sht but he later end up getting shot at a local park accidently(?).


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 21, 2016)

nvll said:


> I really didn't think I'd have to explain that I meant I don't want to die immediately by something as preventable as a poltergeist coming through a ouija board but here I am



I know what you meant and I was teasing, hence the goofy smilie. I get a kick out of these posts, though, because I think of Ouija Boards as toys. I never felt scared or threatened.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 21, 2016)

No, I'd rather not mess with that kinda stuff! I think they're interesting but I feel like if I used one either nothing would happen or something potentially very bad could happen, and I'd just prefer to let spirits do their own thing.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 21, 2016)

I Would never use one ~My grandma said it brings great evil to the house,Once you open the gates it will linger and will drain the life of you,Don't play with fire if you don't want to be burned


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

no it scares the **** out of me


----------



## kayleee (Feb 21, 2016)

Hail Satan I use an ouija board to contact my lord and savior the devil and communicate with demons and other spirits

- - - Post Merge - - -

no but for real they really aren't scary at all its not real. It's all in good fun


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 21, 2016)

Not me personally. My moms house has a second floor which is just a big room that was our playroom growing up with all of our toys and stuff. My sister and her friends used one in the upstairs closet on her 18th birthday and I watched with my friend. I don't really believe that they do anything but I always get a bad feeling when I have to go in that closet and when I still lived with my mom you could always hear something running across the upstairs at night despite no one being up there. Haha.


----------



## Zane (Feb 21, 2016)

hell no i dont wanna play with ghosts and demons and ****. me and my brother and sisters got a ouija board (like those cheap ones in the board game aisles) when we were kids but none of us ever had the mettle to use it lol


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 21, 2016)

My friend stayed next door to these twin girls who were a couple years older than us. They played with a Ouija board and they said that they felt an evil spirit in their house after that. We thought they were just trying to scare us. We realized they truly were scared of something in their house because a few days later their parents asked my friends dad (he's a preacher buy the way) to come over and bless their house. We didn't ask him any details, but he did say there was "something" in their home and that we better not even think about messing around with a Ouija board. My friend told me that the twins and her parents started going to church every Sunday after the whole Ouija board incident....I am not ashamed to say I am too scared to fu** around with demons and their checker board aka Ouija board...


----------



## Damniel (Feb 21, 2016)

Who hasn't used them/thought about using them.

They don't work from my experience, it's more just imagination that makes them scary.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 21, 2016)

I've never used one before, but I'd love to try one day! But I'd most likely try in someone else's house, because many things could go wrong and I absolutely do not want things in my house.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2016)

i don't believe there any consequences to playing with one but i wouldn't play with one because it seems kinda stupid


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 21, 2016)

no but i want all of da demons, then i will hav ALL DA BUTLERS!!!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 21, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I've never used one before, but I'd love to try one day! But I'd most likely try in someone else's house, because many things could go wrong and I absolutely do not want things in my house.



It doesn't matter where you are. If you piss off an evil spirit, don't you think they can follow you back to _your_ house? LOL

Kidding!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It doesn't matter where you are. If you piss off an evil spirit, don't you think they can follow you back to _your_ house? LOL
> 
> Kidding!



That is kind of true though

- - - Post Merge - - -



dawsoncreek said:


> My friend stayed next door to these twin girls who were a couple years older than us. They played with a Ouija board and they said that they felt an evil spirit in their house after that. We thought they were just trying to scare us. We realized they truly were scared of something in their house because a few days later their parents asked my friends dad (he's a preacher buy the way) to come over and bless their house. We didn't ask him any details, but he did say there was "something" in their home and that we better not even think about messing around with a Ouija board. My friend told me that the twins and her parents started going to church every Sunday after the whole Ouija board incident....I am not ashamed to say I am too scared to fu** around with demons and their checker board aka Ouija board...



I would have f**king moved away like nope not even going to live near you after that


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 21, 2016)

NOPE.AVI i have seen one though someone in my school that did a presentation brought one in and i was scared ****less


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It doesn't matter where you are. If you piss off an evil spirit, don't you think they can follow you back to _your_ house? LOL
> 
> Kidding!




I've heard stories of people who participated in using one not even at their own house and they pissed a spirit off and it haunted them in their own home

- - - Post Merge - - -



Link_The_Heroine said:


> NOPE.AVI i have seen one though someone in my school that did a presentation brought one in and i was scared ****less



I would've ran the hell out of that classroom


----------



## inkling (Feb 21, 2016)

ive used it a few times in middle school with my friends...it was fun and creepy. i used to be such a wimp when it came to spooky stuff even though i liked it! someone was moving the board..thats what always happens. i dont remember the details too well bc it was so long ago ..but usually there's always at least one person who is the sly trickster


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 21, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I would've ran the hell out of that classroom


I didnt know she had it until the period ended...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Moral of the story: Don't f**k with spirits

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> ive used it a few times in middle school with my friends...it was fun and creepy. i used to be such a wimp when it came to spooky stuff even though i liked it! someone was moving the board..thats what always happens. i dont remember the details too well bc it was so long ago ..but usually there's always at least one person who is the sly trickster



I would ask a question no one knew to make sure it was real


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 21, 2016)

It's fun to be scared. Watching horror movies, walking through cemetaries at night, going to haunted houses, playing with Ouija Boards... People do it because deep down, they know bad things won't happen to them. It's just fun to get into a spooky mood. I laugh at the "true" stories of people being haunted by evil board spirits. Everyone knows _someone_ who had a bad experience. They're just stories. I wonder how many people really chop up their Ouija Boards and burn or bury them in the backyard? LOL


----------



## teto (Feb 21, 2016)

I AM THE OUIJA BOARD

spook.avi


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It's fun to be scared. Watching horror movies, walking through cemetaries at night, going to haunted houses, playing with Ouija Boards... People do it because deep down, they know bad things won't happen to them. It's just fun to get into a spooky mood. I laugh at the "true" stories of people being haunted by evil board spirits. Everyone knows _someone_ who had a bad experience. They're just stories. I wonder how many people really chop up their Ouija Boards and burn or bury them in the backyard? LOL


If I found one I wouldn't burn it, it would maybe anger the spirit, tbh I believe in spirits/god/demons and all that. I love watching horro movies but then never can sleep at night because I am so scared

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> I AM THE OUIJA BOARD
> 
> spook.avi


WHY ARE PEOPLE PUTTING .AVI
AND OMG NO DELI


----------



## inkling (Feb 21, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Moral of the story: Don't f**k with spirits
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ya and they can come up with a smart ass answer


----------



## Trundle (Feb 21, 2016)

oh whoops i didn't know this was the middle school section of the forum


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 21, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i don't believe there any consequences to playing with one but i wouldn't play with one because it seems kinda stupid



i take this approach to superstitious stuff. if i have nothing to lose from following watever superstitious belief, then i may as well do it, on the tiny miniscule chance that it's actually true.


----------



## seliph (Feb 21, 2016)

Trundle said:


> oh whoops i didn't know this was the middle school section of the forum



Did you forget that like half the people here are 11


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't really believe in any of this stuff, like spirits and demons, etc, but still.....I ain't ****ing with that **** 

Someone my mum once knew used to mess around with stuff like that. Apparentlyyy.... she kept on calling the same spirit over and over again, and at night, she could feel the weight of something in the bed with her 

its 1am and I just got up to pee
It's pitch black
Now I'm reminding myself of creepy **** and freaking myself out


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh my god when I was around 8-10 years old I went crazy over them. At that time I was quite into occult stuff, however I wasn't really in the emo crowd ( I wore too many frilly pink dresses for it. . .). I didn't have one so I decided to make my own on poster board. It never worked for me because I would always try it alone due to a lack of friends lol. The only time I tried it with people was when I was with my cousin who spelt out the word crap. My demon summoning days ended affer that.

I would never try one now though. Better to stay out of things I don't completly understand right?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

*cracks knuckles* Welp, I found my thread. Yes, I own a ouija board and I have played it many many times throughout my life. A lot of people think it's fake and that someone is always moving it but you can tell a big difference between someone you're playing with moving it and something else moving it. Sometimes it doesn't work because nobody has leachable energy for the spirits to harness to make it move, so people I play with always think I am the one moving it because if I stop playing usually it will stop moving because my energy is very sappable, this is probably why I've had so many interactions with spirits in my day to day life. I do have 2 friends who have a very strong energy too and when we all three play together the planchette will move very smooth and quick and always give intelligent answers, if you play for an extended time and have leachable energy you will literally feel the energy being pulled from you through your arms and into the planchette, it's very very weird. There are also other people that if I play with them the board will only speak gibberish, it's all very odd. You can also tell the different energies in spirits, I've played with very weak spirits who would only give the first letters, child spirits who spelled sporadically and misspelled a lot of words. And very aggressive spirits who would jerk the planchette about the board to the letters in swift straight lines. There are a lot of things you can do to avoid bad things happening, like not being stupid and insulting the spirits (like my friend did), not asking them to do anything outside of the board like "make the lights flicker, turn something off/on, blow out this candle" etc. You're also supposed to end the conversations anytime they try spelling out the words "die" "dead" "kill" and things like that, especially when it's not corresponding to anything you've asked or said, and you can end it anytime by telling them to say goodbye, to which the SHOULD go straight to the goodbye on the board, and if they don't well, you've probably already let them out. I believe it to be true and to actually contact spirits and intersect the thin veil between our reality and theirs, and as long as you don't take it as a joke nothing bad should happen. I've introduced a lot of people to my board, and I hope to get or make a really nice wooden one someday because wood makes a really good conductor for them. You can disbelieve all you want but nothing can convince me that the experiences I had weren't 100% real and valid.



nvll said:


> I really didn't think I'd have to explain that I meant I don't want to die immediately by something as preventable as a poltergeist coming through a ouija board but here I am


Poltergeists are usually someone who is alive so you shouldn't worry about that. ^u^



ToxiFoxy said:


> I've heard stories of people who participated in using one not even at their own house and they pissed a spirit off and it haunted them in their own home


Spirits can attach themselves to different people for different reasons, my friend was antagonizing a spirit on the ouija board and now every time she puts her hands on the planchette he always come's through, his name is Ben and he's 10 years old and likes to pretend he's other people, so we can't really play with her anymore because it's ALWAYS Ben and he won't leave her alone. Other people I've played with have found out they had guardian spirits, one of them was my sister's ex boyfriend and he was asking it stuff nobody else knew the answers to and he asked who the spirit was and it said it was his little cousin who had passed away several years before, it was really touching.


----------



## himeki (Feb 22, 2016)

no, because there are no spirits its always someone in the group doing it


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2016)

No and I probably never will. I don't want to mess with something like that.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2016)

no. I think it's a waste of time


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 22, 2016)

I remember in primary school in year 6 it was the last few days of school and we were allowed to do what we wanted. One of the more popular girls in the class got up and said she wanted to play with a ouija board. All the other girls were getting scared and most ran out to go on the field. I remember just sitting there and was the only person who said they would do it because I thought it was fake and stupid. The popular girl made the board and I sat doing the thing with her and... Nothing happened. Since (in my opinion) it's all fake. Since this was a religious primary school the teacher told us off, which was stupid since it is clearly ridiculous and fake. No demons or anything were going to be summoned since they aren't real (in my opinion).

But yeah that was my experience with a ouija board and I stand by my approach of it being super fake and silly. I'm sure with a group of friends it could be fun though on Halloween.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *cracks knuckles* Welp, I found my thread. Yes, I own a ouija board and I have played it many many times throughout my life. A lot of people think it's fake and that someone is always moving it but you can tell a big difference between someone you're playing with moving it and something else moving it. Sometimes it doesn't work because nobody has leachable energy for the spirits to harness to make it move, so people I play with always think I am the one moving it because if I stop playing usually it will stop moving because my energy is very sappable, this is probably why I've had so many interactions with spirits in my day to day life. I do have 2 friends who have a very strong energy too and when we all three play together the planchette will move very smooth and quick and always give intelligent answers, if you play for an extended time and have leachable energy you will literally feel the energy being pulled from you through your arms and into the planchette, it's very very weird. There are also other people that if I play with them the board will only speak gibberish, it's all very odd. You can also tell the different energies in spirits, I've played with very weak spirits who would only give the first letters, child spirits who spelled sporadically and misspelled a lot of words. And very aggressive spirits who would jerk the planchette about the board to the letters in swift straight lines. There are a lot of things you can do to avoid bad things happening, like not being stupid and insulting the spirits (like my friend did), not asking them to do anything outside of the board like "make the lights flicker, turn something off/on, blow out this candle" etc. You're also supposed to end the conversations anytime they try spelling out the words "die" "dead" "kill" and things like that, especially when it's not corresponding to anything you've asked or said, and you can end it anytime by telling them to say goodbye, to which the SHOULD go straight to the goodbye on the board, and if they don't well, you've probably already let them out. I believe it to be true and to actually contact spirits and intersect the thin veil between our reality and theirs, and as long as you don't take it as a joke nothing bad should happen. I've introduced a lot of people to my board, and I hope to get or make a really nice wooden one someday because wood makes a really good conductor for them. You can disbelieve all you want but nothing can convince me that the experiences I had weren't 100% real and valid.
> 
> 
> Poltergeists are usually someone who is alive so you shouldn't worry about that. ^u^
> ...



Wow. Now I see why people think Christians are crazy


----------



## Dorian (Feb 22, 2016)

As a psychic empath and medium, I strongly advise people NOT to use spirit boards. Even I don't use them and the majority of friends and associates I work with don't either. The only ones who do are praticed necromancers and even they come across trouble fairly frequently. I cannot stress enough that the potential for inviting/invoking something unpleasant to possibly dangerous into your home exists each time you use a spirit board. If you insist on using one, do the research and follow the advice and procedures of trusted professional practicioners. Do not use one unless you are ready and willing to accept any and all possible outcomes.


----------



## Araie (Feb 22, 2016)

I've always kind of wanted to use a real one, but I know that's it's for the best that I shouldn't.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, and I don't recommend using one or even having one in your home.  I learned my lesson.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Yes, and I don't recommend using one or even having one in your home.  I learned my lesson.



I'd love to hear the story behind this lesson!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 22, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Wow. Now I see why people think Christians are crazy



ikr, so many psychics and ppl with spirit connections on tbt, who wud have thought xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 22, 2016)

Nope, and I never will.  I don't care if it's real or not; I've had experiences of living in places with some nasty spirits/ghosts, and I don't want to take a chance of inviting more in.  Maybe as a party game or something, but not as a serious 'let's do some voodoo!!!' type of way.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 22, 2016)

even if i wanted to use one, my mom will kick me out the house with my new spirit friends if i bring one into the house


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 22, 2016)

technically, no i haven't
but a couple years ago i was at my friend's house and we found this "online ouija board" game
my friend asked it what its name was...
it said "Grace". which is my name.
I immediately left the house and let her finish the conversation. she came back outside a minute later and told me it said it was 32 years old and had died in a fire.

idk maybe it wasn't accurate since it was an online one, i'm hoping it was a coincidence that my name was said.


----------



## Araie (Feb 22, 2016)

graceroxx said:


> technically, no i haven't
> but a couple years ago i was at my friend's house and we found this "online ouija board" game
> my friend asked it what its name was...
> it said "Grace". which is my name.
> ...



I would be freaked out too, even if it _wasn't _accurate.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 22, 2016)

I've seen one for sale a couple of times and I haven't tried one before. I'm not daredevil enough to eeeeek xD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2016)

Dorian said:


> As a psychic empath and medium, I strongly advise people NOT to use spirit boards. Even I don't use them and the majority of friends and associates I work with don't either. The only ones who do are praticed necromancers and even they come across trouble fairly frequently. I cannot stress enough that the potential for inviting/invoking something unpleasant to possibly dangerous into your home exists each time you use a spirit board. If you insist on using one, do the research and follow the advice and procedures of trusted professional practicioners. Do not use one unless you are ready and willing to accept any and all possible outcomes.


If my friends ever bring one out at a sleepover I am callin my mom and telling her to pick me up so I can leave LMAO even if it could not be real I would never even take my chances and besides I can be very superstitious about things. I read a thing online about placing a ring of salt around you, having Quartz, and burning incense and such. I don't know I just am never going to even to try to screw with these things. My friends said they asked when/how they were going to die and I heard never to ask that because they may lie just to try and bring you back and get you addicted to the board.


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 22, 2016)

Used one once but never again.

Was at a friend's sleep over and they asked if we wanted to play with one. I said "Sure, what've I got to lose." I remember parents and others saying "Oh don't touch one it messes with evil spirits" but of course I ignored it. So we pulled it out and the three of us sat down. All of a sudden, a talking pizza ejected itself from the oven and started spewing pizza sauce all over. Not being a fan of thick crust, I chucked the board at it and it made a delightful "plink!" sound. Little had we known the house we were in had already grown legs and was driving a massive race car; doing donuts in a Sears parking lot. Satan popped out of the ceiling fan and started yelling swear words.

But on a serious note, Ouija boards are fun. The ideomotor effect is a neat thing to observe and when you look into what the effect is and how it works its fascinating. Its the closest I'll ever get to believing in superstition.


----------

